# FREE Information, for sale to the highest bidder!



## viacin (Oct 23, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAKE-NUGGETS-LIKE-THESE-FROM-VIALS-1-Gm-flake-gold_W0QQitemZ230301931963QQihZ013QQcategoryZ139965QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ha ha, I thought you all might get a laugh outta this. For $20 + $5 s&h you can buy "THE SECRET OF HOW TO TURN FLAKE GOLD INTO NUGGETS. THIS PROCESS THAT HAS BEEN HANDED DOWN THROUGH A SECRET SOCIETY OF ALCHEMISTS FOR MANY GENERATIONS IS NOW FOR SALE." As an added bonus, "YOU ALSO GET THE METHOD OF GOLD PURIFICATION PROCESS ALONG WITH PICTURES AND EXPLANATIONS OF THE ENTIRE PROCESS. " Wow, what a deal! He even throws in 1gram of fake gold to get you started.

I bet he's selling Hoke's e-book. This is funny in a way, but it makes me mad too. He's taking advantage of uninformed people. AND could be putting their lives in danger. Maybe I should contact the person who buys this and give them a link to the forum? It's just not fair to them. Can you even "sell" information on ebay?


----------



## qst42know (Oct 23, 2008)

Kinda looks like a nice copper nugget he's got there. :lol:


----------



## viacin (Oct 23, 2008)

yes, judging from the color I would say he has a lot to learn himself. I love to see buttons, but that one is just plain ugly. lol. 

Now I don't know much myself, but I know better than to bid on this. I'm also not familiar with the charcoal method of melting (does a block of wood even qualify?), but it seems crude. Not what I would want to advertise if I was supposed to be some great guru of gold refining.


----------



## Seamus (Oct 23, 2008)

Have any or almost all of us prospectors use or atleast see this information before this guy showed up. The club I belong to has programs to teach assaying for club members. Where was he the night they taught nugget making from flake gold.


----------



## Pawnbroker Bob (Oct 24, 2008)

Years ago someone in the back of the prospecting mags was selling this system. It consists of a sheet of paper sized fresnel lens that you use to weld the flakes together on a charcoal brick. The idea was to make a bigger desirable nugget to place in jewelry. According to his picture this guy has not mastered his method!. 

Not a big secret.

PB


----------



## Noxx (Oct 24, 2008)

And still! 20 buck for that... There is even a bid...


----------



## Seamus (Oct 24, 2008)

Twenty dollars for information that's free to anyone willing to do a little reseach. For thirty dollars, I belong to a club with nine mineral claims and two hundred members that share the same common information he wants to sell. Lets offer this guy a trade. Our information for his.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 24, 2008)

We don't want his information, and more important
we don't want him selling ours.
Jim


----------



## Seamus (Oct 24, 2008)

Diddo. That's why I suggested trading him the same information to show him that we already have it.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 24, 2008)

I suggested not letting him know about our info because he would sell it.
Jim


----------



## Seamus (Oct 24, 2008)

Gottcha. I was being a butthead about wasting his time which would also be a waste of my(our) time also. Your point is well noted and I'll take it.


----------



## viacin (Oct 24, 2008)

jimdoc said:


> I suggested not letting him know about our info because he would sell it.
> Jim



Agreed. 

I could see it now, you pay for the auction and he sends you a link to the forum :shock:


----------

